# Might be buying a Giant....



## fireplug (Nov 19, 2008)

Looking for my first road bike and have found a few Cannondales I like and a couple of Giants also.

With the Giants I found two bikes...
2008 Giant OCR 1 for $999 from my LBS. (Free fitting, stem swap if needed etc., free 6 months labor, discount on accessories if I buy the bike there)

or 

a used 2006 Giant TCR Limited Carbon bike.

Here is where the confusion sets in for me.
The guy selling the used Giant is selling it for:
$900 without wheels
$1,100 with Mavic Ksyrium SLP wheels
$1,200 with Aksium's wheels

Here is the rest of the ad:

Giant TCR Limited size small (52), I am 5'-8" 
Carbon fiber frame and fork. 
Full Shimano Ultegra 10 speed group (crank is Truvativ) 

Upgrades include the following: 
Ritchey Pro Handlebars (OS) 
Ritchey 4-Axis stem (OS) 
Specialized Alias saddle 
Speedplay pedals, Includes Specialized cycle shoes, size 44 
Mavic Ksyrium SL premium wheelset (including wheelbags) 
Salsa Blue anodized titanium skewers 
Cateye Wireless computer 
Zipp Carbon bottle cage 
Ridden less than 500 miles. This bike is in flawless condition (never been crashed or dropped) and ready to race

I guess one guy offered him $1,200 for the complete bike and both set of wheels and he has turned it down. 

Being new to the sport I am just happy to know the basic about componets...but am at a real loss when come to wheels. Which deal is the best?

So far I have yet to test ride either....

Second question. So far I have only test rode the Cannondale Synapse and Six13. If anyone is familiar with either of these bikes do you know if they match up to the Giant OCR and TCR? Thanks for the help.

Joe


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Small Giants are not 52cm. They measure 46.5cm (C-T) in the seat tube (44cm before 2005) and 53.5cm effective top tube.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Italianrider76 said:


> Small Giants are not 52cm. They measure 46.5cm (C-T) in the seat tube (44cm before 2005) and 53.5cm effective top tube.


Actually, they are the equivalent of a 52cm +/-. Because the bikes in question have sloping TT's, your point of reference (seat tube length) is meaningless. It matters when comparing bike with horizontal TT's, but not sloping.

If you want to get the equivalent size of a bike with sloping TT, measure horizontally from the center top of HT across to the seat post and mark the spot. Then measure from center of BB to the mark and you have the framesize. See below (orange line).
View attachment 153276


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Seat tube length wasn't my only point of reference.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Italianrider76 said:


> Seat tube length wasn't my only point of reference.


I didn't say it was. I said _your point of reference (seat tube length) is meaningless_ -
and it is. The Giant size S _is_ the equivalent of a 52 cm +/-. And this holds true even when adding in your other point of reference (effective TT).


----------



## Magdaddy (Feb 23, 2007)

My previous road bike was a 52cm Specialized. I got fitted by my local shop so I would positively know what size frame to get-between the two bikes I was considering...a Cervelo or a Giant.

My top tube needed to be 53.5cm, that meant a small for the Giant. I too am approx 5'8" tall, with a 30" inseem, and the bike appears that it will fit. I am still awaiting delivery, as the fork recall has apparently halted all shipment from the west coast warehouse until ALL forks have been exchanged.

I went for the big dog, the TCR Advanced SL 0-Sram Red of course. It'll hang in the basement next to the stationary trainer, weight bench, and tread mill...serving as inspiration until the roads clear here in Central New York.

My suggestion for your bike choice, buy as much bike as you can afford. Care for it, and ride the wheels off of it!


----------

